# Long Haired Changing



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmm..I didn't know how to phrase the subject...lol :shock: 

Gizmo is long haired as you all have seen. When we got him he looked like a chubby bear, his hair now is shedding constantly, I mean you can't wear black and hold him. Also it is getting wispy towards the legs, so the bulk of the long hair is on top and gets thinner as it tapers to the leg. The texture has changed also, it is longer and thinner. I know they get whispy, but the shedding!!

Gizmo is my second dog, I had a poodle before so I never dealt with coat changes.

Anybody else going or went through a similar change? Maybe because we are in the heat his hair is doing a major change???

His hair is thin now, especially under his belly... :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I suspect it's tow things, first summer is arriving and they are going to shed some but the majority of it is probably that he's losing his baby fuzz and beginning to grow his adult hair.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

same is happening with jacob iv started giving him evening primrose tabs and am also going to try omega 3 when they arrive in post its prob him losing his baby coat i got worried coz jacobs is very short but apparently they dont really get there full coat til 18 months thats what a breeder told me


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi's coat is changing too. the full coat can take up to 3 years for it to come in. she was laying on my chest the other day and when i got up i had so much hair on me, so i combed her and oh man there was a lot of hair lol.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh good, I thought Gizmo was molting...lol

I had no idea it took that long for his full coat to grow in, I suppose it makes sense, I know babies go through hair changes so why not a puppy? I was just so suprised at the amount he was shedding, and it is a lot thinner, he used to look like a little wolf!

His hair is changing colors too, I'm glad I'm not the only one..... :toothy7:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Long coat chihuahuas blow their baby coats at around 3-4 months


----------



## chloe (Apr 20, 2005)

I think Chloe already went through this..I hope! She looks nothing like the puppy I picked up in February! She was pure snow white with short CURLY fur :lol: And floppy ears...some chi! Everyone thought she was a really tiny maltese poodle mix. 

I was so concerned though, because I didn't think she would ever be a "longhair" chi. I still am a bit, because she's not nearly as fluffy as all of the longhaired babies I've seen here! Her fur is about 1 - 1 1/2 inches on her back and neck and really fluffy around and on her ears but that's all, and her fur doesn't puff out like everyone elses, it just lays flat? 

Oh well, it's comforting to hear she still has quite a while to get in a full coat, if she ever will! (Both of her parents were short haired chis so is it even possible??) 

Hmmm :?:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

chloe said:


> I think Chloe already went through this..I hope! She looks nothing like the puppy I picked up in February! She was pure snow white with short CURLY fur :lol: And floppy ears...some chi! Everyone thought she was a really tiny maltese poodle mix.
> 
> I was so concerned though, because I didn't think she would ever be a "longhair" chi. I still am a bit, because she's not nearly as fluffy as all of the longhaired babies I've seen here! Her fur is about 1 - 1 1/2 inches on her back and neck and really fluffy around and on her ears but that's all, and her fur doesn't puff out like everyone elses, it just lays flat?
> 
> ...


Gizmo's dad was the long haired and his mom was short haired...she had a litter of 4 and 2 came out short haired and 2 long haired. 

Since your brought that up I wonder if that could make a difference in their coat being fluffier. Because at this point Gizmo's hair is thin, very straight and flat too.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Jasmine has been shedding quite a bit also, but I think the worst part is over. She doesn't have really long hair all over either - at least not yet. It is fairly long around ears, neck, tail and I noticed a few days ago the hair on her belly is getting pretty long. 

I was told by my breeder that not all long hair chis have a really full, long coat. Now, I don't know how true that is, as I'm not so sure she was all that knowledgeable. She also told me Jasmine was a deer head, and she certainly looks more like an apple head to me - Short nose, and apple dome. Not that it really matters to me anyway. Both of Jasmine's parents were on the premises, and their coats were fairly long, but not as thick and full as some I've seen.

Jasmine's hair color has also been changing some - more darker hair along her back, and her mask around the face seems to be getting darker also. 

Guess we all just have to be patient to see how they will turn out.


----------



## chloe (Apr 20, 2005)

Hmm that could have a lot to do with then, maybe? Maybe our chis will just be medium haired! :lol: 
I've also heard some chis have an undercoat, hence them looking a lot fluffier and their fur sticking up more. I know for sure Chloe doesn't have an undercoat so maybe all the fluffy chis do, hence Chloe not being fluffy. Oh the many mysteries of the chi coat! I guess I will wait and see how she turns out


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll post some pics tommorrow so you can see the difference, my little skinny choopie choop...lol

Jasmine definately looks like an applehead, My little cousin saw Gizmo and said, he looks like the Brain, from Pinky and the Brain...(the cartoons) hehehe...I love his perfectly round apple-dome head  

We need to post regular pics, so as they get older we can compare their changing coats! :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> We need to post regular pics, so as they get older we can compare their changing coats! :wave:


Yeah, I know. I'm just not much of a photographer, though. I really need to get a decent camera. After my chi, Tia, went to the bridge last year, I was really bummed that I only had one or two decent pics of her. I've done a little better with Jasmine, but really should take pics more often.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

> Yeah, I know. I'm just not much of a photographer, though. I really need to get a decent camera. After my chi, Tia, went to the bridge last year, I was really bummed that I only had one or two decent pics of her. I've done a little better with Jasmine, but really should take pics more often.


My mom is the one with the digi cam, so I have to wait until I go to her house and take pics. I don't have many pictures of my Joey when he was a puppy and I sooooo miss that! So what I am doing is starting a puppy scrapbook, I bought all the stuff from Target, anyway, I am making pictures of Gizmo with my Joey, so when Joey leaves us to be in Heaven I have pictures of both of my boys...(ugh...I hate speaking of that) So anyway...I got puppy stickers and bones...I'm rambling..

I just love my babies!!

HEHEHE...I have a pink face...LOL


----------



## chloe (Apr 20, 2005)

I have not one, but two! digital cameras, so my chi gets PLENTY of camera time!! Heheh..maybe too much even


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

chloe said:
 

> I have not one, but two! digital cameras, so my chi gets PLENTY of camera time!! Heheh..maybe too much even


There is NO SUCH THING as too many chi or doggie pictures... :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe 2 cute baby's !! too bad about the pink face :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nice pink face ya got there 


love the pic, they both are gorgeous!


----------



## Kamery&Scooter's (Mar 25, 2021)

SunnyFLMum said:


> I'll post some pics tommorrow so you can see the difference, my little skinny choopie choop...lol
> 
> Jasmine definately looks like an applehead, My little cousin saw Gizmo and said, he looks like the Brain, from Pinky and the Brain...(the cartoons) hehehe...I love his perfectly round apple-dome head
> 
> We need to post regular pics, so as they get older we can compare their changing coats! 👋


----------

